# Northern tool?



## b349 (Jan 23, 2016)

Northern tool tillers anyone use/own one? If they are decent quality they might be worth it, being 600.00cheaper than the other brands. B


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy b349,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Northern sells many different brands of tillers. Which brand tiller are you looking at??

If you are looking at a King Kutter tiller, I have one and have had it for many years. I use it only for my garden 1-2 times per year. Never had a problem with it, and IMO it is an excellent machine. I've also owned a King Kutter 5' finish mower for many years, excellent machine.

If you are looking at a Troy Bilt tiller, I have a "Pony" model for many years. Excellent machine.


----------

